# James River Catfish



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

I am looking to take my fiberglass bass boat to the james river for blues. I have fished it with a guide and think it can handle it if I install some rod holders. Anybody tried putting a smaller boat on there and anchoring?

Thanks for your opinions. I just like fishing on my own and not at a guides mercy.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Check out "5 degrees of fishing" either on Facebook or YouTube. Dude lives on that and has a tiny flat bottom. He fishes it year round so he KNOWS the river and what not. 
Good luck and please do an update. That's on my bucket list!


----------



## Revan509 (Jul 13, 2021)

Never got an update I see


----------

